# Ryobi 320bvr



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

Leaf blower, hard to start. Rebuilt carb changed plug. Will run for a little while with choke on. Then dies. Gas spraying from carb. Is there a way to adjust carb? has high speed jet but does not have a slot for screw driver. has a flat on one side. Any help out there? Thanks a ton. Bruce


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

When you say you rebuilt the carb did you put a new repair kit in with all the gaskets and diaphragms? Is the impulse hole clear? Are the hoses pliable and not cracked? The bulb good?

I just got a 310bvr to work and some of the things required were pretty subtle.


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

All gaskets were replaced, diaphram was replaced, sprayed all holes with carb cleaner, then blew out with air. Upon further inspection,I felt a good amount of play side to side in the impeller fan shaft. Could the bearing be worn in the crankcase causing the seal to leak? Thanks Shark


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you have side to side play in the crank most likely the crankcase needs to be replaced.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

i would like to poit out that you must be careful when blowing out a carb with air. in some if not most there are small valves in places that if you blow alot of air in there they get messed up. or fly out. also there care some seals in there that can be blown out. use very low pressure if any. i never use air and just let them air dry after the spray cleaning.


----------

